# HMPK male ATT Beat :o)



## Martinismommy

Here is another brother to the Reserve Best in Show male and the orange boy you like.....This boy placed 1st at the GSB show last month...


----------



## MoonShadow

That is an absolutely AMAZING fish!!


----------



## Martinismommy

And his Brother who took Reserve Best in Show last weekend )


----------



## sparkyjoe

Oh, wow. Lovely!!!!!


----------



## betta lover1507

OMG sooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## PitGurl

Karen, Is he really purple or does he just photograph that way? He's awesome! I can't wait to see the colors in my spawn :-D.

-Autumn


----------



## Martinismommy

Both boys look exactly like the photos....


----------



## beat2020

Woah....That first male's got a gorgeous pattern and color. It looks like the second male has slightly better fins though. Was he not shown in the GSB show? He looks like he could've beat his brother!


----------



## Martinismommy

He was shown at GSB but he was acting up...So he took 2nd that day....


----------



## Jessicatm137

WOW!!!!! :shock::shock2::demented: Sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## inareverie85

Wow..

Those are some seriously amazing fish!


----------



## EvilVOG

love the purple. Any chance you may try and isolate the color?


----------

